

FAWN: scalable datacenter key-value storage at 4 watts/node - idm
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/101409-intel-cmu-fawn.html

======
idm
Links from the article:

<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~fawnproj/>

<http://www.sigops.org/sosp/sosp09/papers/andersen-sosp09.pdf>

